
Contact Tracing Patent Licensing - asn0
https://www.blyncsy.com/contact-tracing
======
asn0
Additional context:

From press release[1]:

"Blyncsy would like to get its technology into the hands of other companies
and government agencies, so that we can fight this virus together. We have
launched the website to streamline the process to make licensing easier."

And from local news article[2]:

"We would encourage anyone who’s doing contact tracing to license our
technology as we believe we have a patent on the technology that covers the
entire U.S." ... "the firm seeks the licensing not so much for financial
reasons — it is offering to waive royalty fees in some circumstances — but
more out of concern that contact tracing in other companies’ hands might lead
to widespread surveillance and violate individual privacy."

1\. [https://www.newswire.com/news/blyncsy-announces-launch-of-
co...](https://www.newswire.com/news/blyncsy-announces-launch-of-contact-
tracing-licensing-request-website-21135011)

2\. [https://www.sltrib.com/news/2020/05/04/utah-company-
claims/](https://www.sltrib.com/news/2020/05/04/utah-company-claims/)

~~~
CrazyCatDog
Is this patent defensible?

